# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Обновление классификаторов >  Обновление Адресного класификатора

## baisitovo

Прошу не бросать камень! Новичок в этом деле.

1С 8.3 , где взять адресный класификатор?

----------


## Fltr

> Прошу не бросать камень! Новичок в этом деле.
> 
> 1С 8.3 , где взять адресный класификатор?


https://its.1c.ru/download/fias2

----------


## john916

В строке поиска в режиме Предприятия наберите классификатор, далее найдете Адресный классификатор или Обновить его или Загрузить - что-то в этом роде. То, что описали Вы, это классификаторы банков, и пр., не Адресов. Если не найдёте в строке поиска - то откройте любой элемент который адрес содержит - контакты физ лица, организации, и т.п. - там уже найдете как классификатор грузануть
Вот, нашёл https://buh.ru/articles/documents/135812/

----------

